# Ariens LCT Carb tuning



## Bguzziman (Dec 18, 2017)

I am tired of the surging lean carb settings on these engines. 
You cannot buy the standard jets for these carbs, but Ariens does sell High Altitude kits or Main jets for these engines. 

Baseline Info I have:
I have a compact 920021 208cc engine that I retrofitted with Throttle carb parts from a Husky ST224. The main Jet in my standard carb is hard to read but has 85 on it for .85mm. I guy repairing an LCT 254cc deluxe engine said his carb has an 88 or .88mm main jet.

I found the following Ariens part numbers for high altitude kits

20001345 - HA Kit for 208cc L10 carb
20001346 - HA kit for 136cc L13 carb
20001347 - HA kit for 291cc L11 carb
20001348 - HA kit for 414cc L12 carb
20001349 - HA kit for 254cc L15 carb

Here are my thoughts. These carbs are virtually identical and will be able to interchange main jets. The high altitude kits will have smaller sizes than their standard settings. I need a larger than 85 jet for my 208cc motor. The std 254cc 88 jet sounds good but I can’t get it!!
What size do you think the HA kit will be for the 254cc or 291cc? 

if anybody has base sizes for the other engines I think we might be on to something real good here.

Bruce


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Why not just go buy a #88 jet for a Honda carb? https://www.boats.net/product/honda...MIgNj665_79QIVmYjICh01IAFAEAQYBCABEgJld_D_BwE

Or, go with an .035 jet from OMB: .035" Honda GX160 GX200 Clone Predator Engine Carb Fuel Jet Kit Go Kart Racing | eBay


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ill share my experience on jets.
On my ax306...I installed Honda gx style jet. looks the same on thread and everything. plenty of assortments/choices. OMB warehouse has them.

I have not experienced any surging issue on these LCT's that wasnt solved by cleaning the carb completely, which includes removing the pilot jet and cleaning-inserting a tiny wire--carb clean -then blow with compressed air. This area affect part throttle mixture.

I did go up 1 jet size on my 28 SHO with the ax306cc and its super smooth. Had a 102----went to 105 (which is 0.40 to 0.41 drill size) it did have a wee bit of lean misfire with stock jet under no load at full throttle with stock jet. I bought the machine used-no run condition and the jet was a MF to remove...got a touch boogered since varnished in.*(and yes Hard to read the numbers on these oem jets)*....but i got it running great...but now its just real smooth. I have had a few with clogged pilots...and they surged/hunted ....cleaned and fine.


so a Honda gx 88--90--91 would be a move to richen at full throttle.

high altitude kits....I would think would lean it out instead of richen it.....since the air is thinner up there.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

harry398 said:


> Ill share my experience on jets.
> On my ax306...I installed Honda gx style jet. looks the same on thread and everything. plenty of assortments/choices. OMB warehouse has them.
> 
> I have not experienced any surging issue on these LCT's that wasnt solved by cleaning the carb completely, which includes removing the pilot jet and cleaning-inserting a tiny wire--carb clean -then blow with compressed air. This area affect part throttle mixture.
> ...


You commented that with the LCT carbs, usually a good cleaning does the trick. Not to hijack the thread, but is there a good YouTube video showing how to tear down and rebuild/clean these these carbs?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Smokie1 said:


> You commented that with the LCT carbs, usually a good cleaning does the trick. Not to hijack the thread, but is there a good YouTube video showing how to tear down and rebuild/clean these these carbs?






thats the same carb as your 24 sho just not a blower carb
you cant get to the low speed screw only the pilot jet
very easy to clean 
after you get to it


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

thats a real good vid for everyone.....your a tremendous value here *1132

the guy didnt remove the pilot jet....and sometimes you dont have to...but its that philips headed plastic screw on the side.....lightly pull up the base of it with some side cutters...and clean it. *
its nearly the same on a Honda GX carb.....plenty of great vids out there. heres another for you. I havent had the need to mess with the idle mixture screw that is soldered ...youll see here....
*pilot jet @3 min mark*


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

harry398 said:


> thats a real good vid for everyone.....your a tremendous value here *1132
> 
> the guy didnt remove the pilot jet....and sometimes you dont have to...but its that philips headed plastic screw on the side.....lightly pull up the base of it with some side cutters...and clean it. *
> its nearly the same on a Honda GX carb.....plenty of great vids out there. heres another for you. I havent had the need to mess with the idle mixture screw that is soldered ...youll see here....
> *pilot jet @3 min mark*


i thought he did pilot jet must have posted wrong vid good catch
that screw is not there on ariens ax blowers mr harry
if thats clogged you gotta soak it and hope for the best
i just bought 2 carbs for the 414 pics comming
same brand name is what came on the engine
china motor with china carb
new carb from china top notch


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

1132le said:


> i thought he did pilot jet must have posted wrong vid good catch
> that screw is not there on ariens ax blowers mr harry
> if thats clogged you gotta soak it and hope for the best
> i just bought 2 carbs for the 414 pics comming
> ...



which screw isnt there? the pilot jet screw? or the idle mixture screw?
on my ax306 carb and a few ax252 carbs ive done, the philips pilot screw is there...same as a Honda.

I didnt recall seeing a idle mixture screw on the ax, but they are on all honda and clone china carbs.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

1132, on your [email protected] mark, you can see the round pilot screw under his upper finger


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

harry398 said:


> 1132, on your [email protected] mark, you can see the round pilot screw under his upper finger


idle mixture screw is na
yes all have the pilot jet easy clean
wish it had the mixture screw
ive had no issues low speed
starts 1 pull cold or hot


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

harry398 said:


> thats a real good vid for everyone.....your a tremendous value here *1132
> 
> the guy didnt remove the pilot jet....and sometimes you dont have to...but its that philips headed plastic screw on the side.....lightly pull up the base of it with some side cutters...and clean it. *
> its nearly the same on a Honda GX carb.....plenty of great vids out there. heres another for you. I havent had the need to mess with the idle mixture screw that is soldered ...youll see here....
> *pilot jet @3 min mark*


Thanks guys!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

harry398 said:


> thats a real good vid for everyone.....your a tremendous value here *1132
> 
> the guy didnt remove the pilot jet....and sometimes you dont have to...but its that philips headed plastic screw on the side.....lightly pull up the base of it with some side cutters...and clean it. *
> its nearly the same on a Honda GX carb.....plenty of great vids out there. heres another for you. I havent had the need to mess with the idle mixture screw that is soldered ...youll see here....
> *pilot jet @3 min mark*


For what it is worth, nothing is soldered. They put the cap on the needle with an adhesive similar to red locktite that softens with heat, and using a soldering iron (or whatever) gets it to come off easily. If you want to be proper, you can glue it back on when done, or just choose to lose the cap instead . . .


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Yes, thats what i meant.
Remove with soldering iron


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

there is no cap no screw on lct blower carbs
not there on the carb that came on the machine either
all 3 carbs are huayi both china china carbs top notch


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Lol

Yea but
I cant see what car that is 

Never had an issue with a china carb.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

harry398 said:


> Lol
> 
> Yea but
> I cant see what car that is
> ...


dart gts 340 700 holley dfdp 727 3000 stall 391 suregrip nitrous ragtop


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Sweeet! I used to mess with a little juice back in the 90s..street racin...$$$

never owned a mop.....maybe someday. Crazy $ on all the old cars anymore.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

very crazy ive wanted to stroke it to a 416 590 lift cam eddy heads 950 holley gets you around 560 hp plus nos
but the block is so rare now parts are worth silly money now. i did some bracket racing then with and lx mustang 5.0 coupe also had nos only weighed 2900 lbs the coupe great sleeper made quite abit with that


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ive been down that road with stock blocks....never again.
Last stock block was a 408w..cracked the main [email protected]

Right now i got a dart block...427 inch..afr225s..700 roller...jesel..holley 1000. Face plated tremec. Made 686 on the dyno. She rolls. 

Enjoy your car!


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

whats that in? love 1969 chevelle ss marina blue black vinal top 396/375 hp coil spring wheel hop so silly i had one


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

85 mustang gt

If i had stupid $....id like a 68/69 roadrunner as a cruiser. Black on black. 440

Sure do like those 70 cuda's too.
Some real cool mopars back then. 

Theres a guy across the bridge ..has a 68 dart with a hemi. Badda$$ Held class record...he is a dentist.....https://youtu.be/NQye8ZlXTzc


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

yes the lo23 hemi super stock darts and cudas held those records for years 30 plus
11.20s stock @120 mph as delivered with 6 inch tires lol
10.20s slicks race tune in 1968
low 8s recent lol


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

1132le said:


> yes the lo23 hemi super stock darts and cudas held those records for years 30 plus
> 11.20s stock @120 mph as delivered with 6 inch tires lol
> 10.20s slicks race tune in 1968
> low 8s recent lol


I hear they spin them 9600...to 10000

Famous builder 1 hr away..ray barton.

Big $

I enjoy watching them. 

Fav ford is the 68 fastback mustang. There is a 76 year old guy runs one out of my friends engine shop. Stick shift. Held the record 4 years back. 428 cobra jet.

If i had to own a bowtie..lol..it would be a 69 camaro..396 4 speed. I cant afford that either.lol

I ran 9 sec in the 90s...back when i had $ and was single.lol. small block with a stick.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

never been faster then mid 11s same set up now but stroked would be 10.70s and streetable
ive had 6 A body mopars can build them blindfolded
had the ragtop since 1988 paid 900 bucks for it lol
duster 340 4sp was easy could put 11 inch tires on that without the spring relocation kit


----------



## captainrob1 (Dec 16, 2018)

harry398 said:


> thats a real good vid for everyone.....your a tremendous value here *1132
> 
> the guy didnt remove the pilot jet....and sometimes you dont have to...but its that philips headed plastic screw on the side.....lightly pull up the base of it with some side cutters...and clean it. *
> its nearly the same on a Honda GX carb.....plenty of great vids out there. heres another for you. I havent had the need to mess with the idle mixture screw that is soldered ...youll see here....
> *pilot jet @3 min mark*


And pay attention to placement of the bowl… he didn’t say anything about it here but it goes on a specific direction with regards to the float to allow movement…


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

Bguzziman said:


> I am tired of the surging lean carb settings on these engines.
> You cannot buy the standard jets for these carbs, but Ariens does sell High Altitude kits or Main jets for these engines.
> 
> Baseline Info I have:
> ...


Buy a set of jetting drills ,,,, do not use them with a drill motor ,,, drill by hand only.


----------



## danham (Sep 23, 2019)

Bguzziman said:


> I am tired of the surging lean carb settings on these engines.
> You cannot buy the standard jets for these carbs...
> Bruce


Get yourself a set of jet reamers and make your own, with the ability to create lots of in-between custom sizes so that you get just what you need. This link is for a set I have owned for many years and it is expensive, but I bet there are cheaper ones that have fewer pieces but would still work on these carbs.

Stahlwille 11085 Jet Reamer Set with Case, 16 Pieces, 0 ...https://www.amazon.com › Stahlwille-11085-Reamer-0...

-dan


----------



## Bguzziman (Dec 18, 2017)

Bguzziman said:


> I am tired of the surging lean carb settings on these engines.
> You cannot buy the standard jets for these carbs, but Ariens does sell High Altitude kits or Main jets for these engines.
> 
> Baseline Info I have:
> ...


Well I decided to order the high altitude kit for the L11 291cc. The little box part number 20001347 showed up and all it had was a main Jet with 92 inscribed on it. My stock jet is 85 on my 208cc motor, also same for the more recent 223cc engine.

Doing high level math 92/85 is about 8% larger so should flow about 8% more fuel. I just installed this jet, set carb to fast speed and full choke. Started up like normal. I immediately backed off the choke and it sputtered very slightly. (Doing this before would have made it run like total crap or die). I backed it off to low idle and let it warmup for a few minutes.
After the warm up, with the choke completely backed off, I gradually opened the throttle and response was immediate and it runs like it should. It now runs like a good engine from the 1970’s. Will take plug out after next time I run it and see how it looks. From what I can tell it’s now jetted to near perfection.

using this jet on a L15 254cc motor 92/88 would give it about 4.5% more fuel.

Bruce


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Bguzziman said:


> Well I decided to order the high altitude kit for the L11 291cc. The little box part number 20001347 showed up and all it had was a main Jet with 92 inscribed on it. My stock jet is 85 on my 208cc motor, also same for the more recent 223cc engine.
> 
> Doing high level math 92/85 is about 8% larger so should flow about 8% more fuel. I just installed this jet, set carb to fast speed and full choke. Started up like normal. I immediately backed off the choke and it sputtered very slightly. (Doing this before would have made it run like total crap or die). I backed it off to low idle and let it warmup for a few minutes.
> After the warm up, with the choke completely backed off, I gradually opened the throttle and response was immediate and it runs like it should. It now runs like a good engine from the 1970’s. Will take plug out after next time I run it and see how it looks. From what I can tell it’s now jetted to near perfection.
> ...


thats a big jump i went from # 113 in 414 to # 117 .44 to .46 give or take
all you can do is test it under load watch the plug
i just did a new plug test with the bigger it needs more run time then 30 min was nothing to read
old plug was nice brownish


----------

